# 

## tomito

Witam forumowiczów.
Nie spotkałem się na forum z podobnym problemem więc mam w związku z tym tysiące pytań. Słowem wstępu: Fundamenty były pokryte warstwą przeciwwilgociową a do nich przyklejony plackami styropian. Niestety pod naporem stojącej wody opadowej zgromadzonej na działce styropian wystrzelił do góry przerywając warstwę przeciwwilgociową. Na oderwanym styropianie widnieją placki kleju z cienką warstwą bloczka fundamentowego. Izolacja jest zatem przerwana a bloczek narażony na dostęp do wody. Obecnie fundamenty stoją do połowy w wodzie. Teren gliniasty z brakiem możliwości wjazdu ciężkiego sprzętu. Sytuacja patowa.

1. Czym grozi utrzymanie obecnego stanu przez kolejne miesiące?
2. Czy bloczki fundamentowe są przystosowane do pracy stricte w wodzie? Wypompowywanie co 2 dni wody zrujnuje mój budżet.
3. Co się stanie jak przyjdą mrozy?
4. Ile czasu (dni/nocy) potrzeba żeby grunt zmarzł by mógł po nim wjechać ciężki sprzęt?

----------


## Mareks77

Fundament nie był zasypany z zewnątrz a stojąca woda świadczy o gruncie słabo przepuszczalnym,
Jeśli klej styropianowy oberwał izolację pionową to jej jakość niestety nie była z górnej półki i raczej polegała na zasmarowaniu bloczków betonowych dwoma warstwami dysperbitu lub innego tego rodzaju środkiem.
 Należało wokół ławy wykonać odwodnienie czyli drenaż, a po ich ociepleniu zastosować folię kubełkową i zasypać.
Napisz ile tego styropianu woda wyparła do góry.
Jeśli ilość jest większa to raczej po zasypaniu fundamentów i przeczekaniu zimy na wiosnę czeka Cię odkopanie i zrobienie nowej lepszej jakości izolacji pionowej.

----------


## tomito

Zgadza się, fundament nie został zasypany. Styropian został wyparty na dwóch ścianach, więc zasadniczo połowa odkleiła się. Zdaję sobie sprawę iż nieunikniona będzie naprawa izolacji na wiosnę. Dołożę wszelkich starań by zainwestować w naprawę obecnego stanu jednak drenaż opaskowy może być kłopotliwy do zainstalowania ze względu na słabo przepuszczalne grunty.  Studnia chłonna nie wchodzi w grę, pozostaje jedynie rozsączanie po działce (<800m2) co może być kłopotliwe ze względu na bliską odległość budynku od granic działki.
Czy budowa czegokolwiek na tak nasiąkniętych fundamentach jest rozsądna i bezpieczna dla żywotności budynku?

----------


## Andrzej733

A nie możesz przed zima zasypać tych fundamentów? Kilka cykli bloczków w wodzie robi z nich próchno , Wypompuj wodę połóż jeszcze raz izolację, styropian przyklej piankę lub bitumem i szybko zasyp. Jak zostawisz fundamenty na glinie na zime to pod fundamentami grunt zamarznie i to różnie może być z fundamentami potem

----------


## tomraider

> Zgadza się, fundament nie został zasypany. Styropian został wyparty na dwóch ścianach, więc zasadniczo połowa odkleiła się. Zdaję sobie sprawę iż nieunikniona będzie naprawa izolacji na wiosnę. Dołożę wszelkich starań by zainwestować w naprawę obecnego stanu jednak drenaż opaskowy może być kłopotliwy do zainstalowania ze względu na słabo przepuszczalne grunty.  Studnia chłonna nie wchodzi w grę, pozostaje jedynie rozsączanie po działce (<800m2) co może być kłopotliwe ze względu na bliską odległość budynku od granic działki.
> Czy budowa czegokolwiek na tak nasiąkniętych fundamentach jest rozsądna i bezpieczna dla żywotności budynku?


Witam.
Beton bloczków wody i mrozu się nie boi, spoiny już tak. Fundament zasypać jak najszybciej , ziemia zapobiegnie przemarzaniu i wysadzeniom ławy fundamentowej. Jeżeli nie masz możliwości odprowadzić wodę od fundamentu to zasyp gliną z wykopów i nie używaj żadnej folii kubełkowej itp. izolację pionową sobie podaruj i tak nic nie da jak stale będzie tam woda natomiast izolacja pozioma z papy zgrzanej palnikiem odetnie budynek od wilgoci. Styropian w wodzie po latach nasiąknie i nic nie da, jak już to powyżej poziomu wody/gruntu. Jeżeli ściana fundamentu popęka od mrozu to na wiosnę trzeba na niej wylać porządnie zbrojony wieniec.
Pozdrawiam Tomraider

----------


## Andrzej733

Mylisz się że zamarzanie i rozmarzanie bloczkòw nic im nie zrobi.  Jakby tam nie było wody to co innego ale bliczki całe w wodzie i kilkadziesiąt zamarzań i po bloczkach (wiedza nie z książki tylko z izolacji piwnicy zalanej wodą do połowy)

----------


## Mareks77

> Zgadza się, fundament nie został zasypany. Styropian został wyparty na dwóch ścianach, więc zasadniczo połowa odkleiła się. Zdaję sobie sprawę iż nieunikniona będzie naprawa izolacji na wiosnę. Dołożę wszelkich starań by zainwestować w naprawę obecnego stanu jednak drenaż opaskowy może być kłopotliwy do zainstalowania ze względu na słabo przepuszczalne grunty.  Studnia chłonna nie wchodzi w grę, pozostaje jedynie rozsączanie po działce (<800m2) co może być kłopotliwe ze względu na bliską odległość budynku od granic działki.
> Czy budowa czegokolwiek na tak nasiąkniętych fundamentach jest rozsądna i bezpieczna dla żywotności budynku?


Jeśli powodem zalania jest woda pochodząca z opadów to jeszcze pół biedy. Musisz zdać sobie sprawę że nawet po zasypaniu fundamentów jeśli grunt jest słabo przepuszczalny woda będzie się tam gromadziła. Może będzie to w mniejszym stopniu ale jednak.

Zastanów się jednak  nad drenażem i studnią rozsądzającą lub też innym tego typu rozwiązaniem. Nie wiem jakie masz warunki zabudowy ale w przyszłości tak czy inaczej będziesz musiał sobie poradzić z większym nadmiarem wody z rynien co w zależności od powierzchni dachu może nie być prostą sprawą.

Jeśli tak jak mówisz połowa styropianu jest wysadzona a grunt jest jaki opisałeś to zasypuj jak najszybciej przed zimą te fundamenty z zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz. wykonując jeszcze chudziak czyli podłogę na gruncie
Woda stojąca wokół po części zostanie wyparta przez grunt oraz wchłonięta a wilgoć zawarta w gruncie już nie będzie taka niebezpieczna jak ta stojąca która może ulegać zamarzaniu.. Na wiosnę nastaw się na odkopanie całości oraz zrobienie poważnej izolacji przeciwwodnej z papy termozgrzewalnej, i całości ocieplenia.

Ogólnie to bloczek betonowy jest dość odporny na wilgoć i gorzej w tym wszystkim wychodzi zaprawa murarska.

----------


## Mastero2

Moim zdaniem warto na ten temat poszukać informacji w Internecie. Tam zawsze da się znaleźć sprawdzone info.

----------


## cezary.pl

Tylko kto zweryfikuje prawdziwość tych sprawdzonych informacji z netu?

@Mareks77 Zrobienie poważnej izolacji na wiosnę będzie trudne. Bo już na ławach należało położyć papę termozgrzewalną. Postawić ścianę fundamentową, okleić zew/wew  papą termo i skleić z tą papą na ławach. 
Olałbym już tę wodę, zadbał tylko o doskonałe odcięcie poziome domu od wilgoci w gruncie. Wspomniał o tym tomrider. Można zrobić opaskę przeciw-wysadzinową jak przy płycie fundamentowej, pierwszą warstwę ściany zewnętrznej z t/z ciepłych pustaków zasypanych perlitem i oczywiście chudziak równy z fundamentem.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Mareks77

Tak naprawdę to nie wiemy nawet czy ławy były szalowane czy lane prosto do wykopu. Izolacji poziomej i samego podciągania bym się tu nie obawiał i pomysły z perlitem to jakaś pomyłka, oraz podrażanie inwestycji gdyż wystarczają dwie warstwy papy lub papa z folią. Ławy są z litego betonu nie mniejszego niż B 20 więc woda im nie groźna.. Jeśli nie zdąży zrobić tego teraz czyli załatać izolację  i na nowo przykleić styropian a następnie jeszcze położyć tam siatkę z klejem i folię kubełkową  to wiosną tak czy inyaczej czeka odkopywanie i ponowne klejenie styropianu dlaczego więc nie zrobić tego tak jak należało od początku.

----------


## tomito

Myslę że należy się kilka słów sprostowania. W fundamentach jest już zalany chudy beton więc głównym problemem jest to co dzieje się wokół nich. Mareks77, rzeczywiście mimo zasypania wokoło nadal gromadzi się woda. Nikt nie chce wchodzić na plac ze względu na uplastycznienie się gliny na placu i brak możliwości wjazdu jakiegokolwiek sprzętu. trochę niepokoję się ponieważ fundament nie jest wszędzie zasypany na całej wysokości a w części nadal gromadzi się woda. Chyba ręcznie będę "obsypywać" fundamenty gliną połączoną z piaskiem tworząc małą skarpę. Z dwojga złego zawsze będzie to jakaś izolacja w przeciwieństwie do bezpośredniego narażenia na ujemne temperatury. Ławy były lane prosto do gruntu. Fundamenty były osadzane w okresie letnim kiedy to nikt nie myślał o konsekwencjach braku drenażu. Wykonawca zobligował się wejść w przyszłym roku i naprawić swój błąd. Mam nadzieję że do tego czasu konstrukcja nie zostanie uszkodzona. To będzie ciężka zima  :eek:

----------


## kerad85

A dom już stoi czy masz same fundamenty?! Czemu od razu nie zasypywałeś fundamentów?

----------


## piotrek0m

Z drenażem to bym się nie śpieszył. Wodę z niego trzeba gdzieś odprowadzić. Teraz widzisz bloczki stojące w wodzie, jak zasypiesz to ta woda będzie dalej w tym miejscu tyle, że w nasączonym piasku. Istotą ochrony przeciwwilgociowej będzie podwójna warstwa papy położona pod wszelkimi ściankami, oraz papa przygrzana do posadzki na zakładach z papy wysuniętej spod ścian. Szkoda, że ścianki fundamentowa nie zostały zasypane od razu. Żeby ciężki sprzęt wjechał to trzeba wykorytować pas na dojazd i wysypać np. przekruszoną cegłę robiąc tymczasowy dojazd. Teraz trzeba poprawić mocowanie styropianu i najepiej zrobić to wiosną a do tego czasu zasypać ścianki fundamentowe piaskiem.

----------


## tomraider

> pomysły z perlitem to jakaś pomyłka.


Witam.
Chyba nie doczytałeś co napisał cezary.pl albo nie kojarzysz  po co zasypuje się pierwsze warstwy muru z ceramiki perlitem. Perlit to świetny odporny na chemię (rozpuszczalniki np. papy) izolator , jego forma czyli proszek doskonale nadaje się na zasypywanie szczelin itp oraz wykonywanie izolacji ciągłych nieosiągalnych przy pomocy styropianu czy wełny.




> Istotą ochrony przeciwwilgociowej będzie podwójna warstwa papy położona pod wszelkimi ściankami, oraz papa przygrzana do posadzki na zakładach z papy wysuniętej spod ścian.


Dokładnie tak jak piotrek0m napisał , użycie papy na izolację poziomą na chudziaku wyklucza użycie styropianu i  wymusza zastosowanie perlitogipsu lub perlitobetonu. Ja mam perlitogips.

pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## Kemotxb

Jak masz glinę na działce to daruj sobie studnie i rozsączanie - szkoda roboty. W tym gruncie z wodą nie wygrasz, z wodą trzeba współpracować. Fajnie by było jakbyś dodał jakieś zdjęcia to byśmy widzieli co i jak. Jeśli zostawisz fundamenty w wodzie, przy dużym mrozie skończy się to uszkodzeniem spoiny, wypchaniem bloczka albo wysadzeniem ściany, nawet doraźnie jeśli się nic nie będzie dało zrobić to to co urwało tzn ocieplenie zabezpiecz folia kubełkową i zasyp piaskiem, na wiosnę naprawisz.

----------


## jacentyy

> Witam.
> Chyba nie doczytałeś co napisał cezary.pl albo nie kojarzysz  po co zasypuje się pierwsze warstwy muru z ceramiki perlitem. Perlit to świetny odporny na chemię (rozpuszczalniki np. papy) izolator , jego forma czyli proszek doskonale nadaje się na zasypywanie szczelin itp oraz wykonywanie izolacji ciągłych nieosiągalnych przy pomocy styropianu czy wełny.
> 
> 
> Dokładnie tak jak piotrek0m napisał , użycie papy na izolację poziomą na chudziaku wyklucza użycie styropianu i  wymusza zastosowanie perlitogipsu lub perlitobetonu. Ja mam perlitogips.
> 
> pozdrawiam Tomraider.


Sorki ale skad Ty czerpiesz wiedze na temat pap ? Pierwsze slysze zeby papy asfaltowej  nie mozna bylo stosowac ze styropianem ....


a ten perlitogips to najgorsza rzecz jaka wymyslil adam mk na tym forum - gips jest strasznie higroskopijny stosowanie go w warstwach posadzki na gruncie to wielkie nieporozumienie

----------


## Mareks77

> Witam.
> Chyba nie doczytałeś co napisał cezary.pl albo nie kojarzysz  po co zasypuje się pierwsze warstwy muru z ceramiki perlitem. Perlit to świetny odporny na chemię (rozpuszczalniki np. papy) izolator , jego forma czyli proszek doskonale nadaje się na zasypywanie szczelin itp oraz wykonywanie izolacji ciągłych nieosiągalnych przy pomocy styropianu czy wełny.
> Dokładnie tak jak piotrek0m napisał , użycie papy na izolację poziomą na chudziaku wyklucza użycie styropianu i  wymusza zastosowanie perlitogipsu lub perlitobetonu. Ja mam perlitogips.
> 
> pozdrawiam Tomraider.


*Kol. @ tomraider*  O ile dobrze rozumiem czemu ma służyć zasypanie perlitem pierwszych warstw pustek powietrznych ceramiki to akurat pytający nie ma kłopotów z izolacją cieplną ścian nad ziemia tylko z izolacją przeciwwilgociową i cieplną ścian fundamentowych.
W przypadku styropianu natomiast to akurat zatrzymałeś się na poziomie technologicznym sprzed 20 lat kiedy to do produkcji papy były stosowane wszelkiego rodzaju rozpuszczalniki i asfalty niemodyfikowane.
W czasach kiedy do nabycia jest styropapa Twoje uwagi zabrzmiały dość groteskowo.

----------


## tomraider

> *Kol. @ tomraider*  W przypadku styropianu natomiast to akurat zatrzymałeś się na poziomie technologicznym sprzed 20 lat kiedy to do produkcji papy były stosowane wszelkiego rodzaju rozpuszczalniki i asfalty niemodyfikowane.
> W czasach kiedy do nabycia jest styropapa Twoje uwagi zabrzmiały dość groteskowo.


No to używaj sobie do izolacji przeciwwilgociowych bezrozpuszczalnikowych pap  ,Twój dom Twoje wybory. Nie wszystko co można kupić jest dobre, jest tendencja by sprzedawać coraz bardziej tandetne wyroby budowlane, szkoda że tego nie zauważasz.
pozdrawiam Tomraider

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Co sie tak denerwujesz, wykazujesz brak wiedzy na temat pap to sie do tego przyznaj, papy asfaltowe modyfikowane czy niemodyfikowane polimerami nie zawieraja rozpuszczalnikow

----------


## tomraider

> ^^
> Co sie tak denerwujesz, wykazujesz brak wiedzy na temat pap to sie do tego przyznaj,


Witam.
Nie denerwuję się ,nie znam Cię kolego jacentyy osobiście więc nie dasz rady mnie zdenerwować. W procesie produkcji pap asfaltowych  modyfikowanych nie  używa się rozpuszczalników , gdyby tak było styropian gasłby w oczach ,co nie ma większego znaczenia bo to sam asfalt jest pochodną węglowodorów w której  obecności gasną styropiany z tą różnicą że jest to proces długotrwały,wieloletni.I żadna modyfikacja tego nie zmieni. 
W postach wyrażam swoje przemyślenia i nic komu do tego. Nie ma obowiązku korzystać z moich przekazów. Ogrzewam dom z izolacją z perlitogipsu, pomimo bardzo wysokiej wilgotności technologicznej koszty ogrzewania są bardzo niskie więc perlitogips okazał się strzałem w 10-siątkę a nie wielkim nieporozumieniem. Wierz lub nie Twoja sprawa.
Pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## cezary.pl

Moim zdaniem, przyklejanie styropianu do ścian fundamentowych, które są tak bardzo narażone na stojącą wodę jest bezsensowne. Ja bym zastosował opaskę XPS jak dla płyty fundamentowej i zasypał pierwszą, albo i nawet drugą warstwę muru z pustaków (suchym) perlitem. I to po to, aby ciepło ze ścian domu, nie przenikało do gruntu za pośrednictwem ściany fundamentowej przez cały okres technicznego życia budynku.
Na pewno nie wznosiłbym ścian z silikatów na takim fundamencie, tylko z ceramicznych pustaków, lub bloczków gazobetonu.
Nie żebym miał coś przeciwko silikatom, to świetny materiał na ściany w połączeniu z płytą fundamentową.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## jacentyy

> Witam.
> Nie denerwuję się ,nie znam Cię kolego jacentyy osobiście więc nie dasz rady mnie zdenerwować. W procesie produkcji pap asfaltowych  modyfikowanych nie  używa się rozpuszczalników , gdyby tak było styropian gasłby w oczach ,co nie ma większego znaczenia bo to sam asfalt jest pochodną węglowodorów w której  obecności gasną styropiany z tą różnicą że jest to proces długotrwały,wieloletni.I żadna modyfikacja tego nie zmieni. 
> W postach wyrażam swoje przemyślenia i nic komu do tego. Nie ma obowiązku korzystać z moich przekazów. Ogrzewam dom z izolacją z perlitogipsu, pomimo bardzo wysokiej wilgotności technologicznej koszty ogrzewania są bardzo niskie więc perlitogips okazał się strzałem w 10-siątkę a nie wielkim nieporozumieniem. Wierz lub nie Twoja sprawa.
> Pozdrawiam Tomraider.


Podaj linka do jakiejs pracy naukowej odnośnie tych weglowodorów albo nie chrzań , wielu producentow stosuje tzw styropape i zapewne wiedzieli by o zanikaniu styropianu...a co do perlitogipsu to padles ofiara wymyslow adam mk, no coz perlitogips, glupota do ntej potegi

----------


## tomraider

> nie chrzań ....... glupota do ntej potegi........


Witaj Jacentty.
Sprowadziłeś dyskusje do poziomu który mi nie po drodze. 
Zegnam Tomraider.

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asfalt

Asfalt –  Jest to mieszanina wielkocząsteczkowych węglowodorów łańcuchowych

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smo%C5%82a

Smoła, Składa się głównie z mieszaniny wielu rodzajów węglowodorów

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Mylisz asfalty ze smola , kiedys papy byly produkowane bazie smoly i znich ulatnialy sie takue weglowodory na ktore styopian nie byl odporny, asfalt takich weglowodorow nie zawiera, taki jest stan obecny wiedzy, jakby bylo inaczej to dawno by to wyszlo przeciez styopian by zanikal, jezeli ja sid myle to podaj jakies konkretne argumenty ...

----------


## Mareks77

*Kol @ tomraider 1*  : może wreszcie uzupełnij swoją wiedzę i jej bazę danych ( Wikipedia) na temat oddziaływania papy na styropian i nie pleć głupot.

Zalecam przeczytanie całości a w szczególności odpowiedzi nr 3 eksperta Icopal.
http://www.icopal.pl/index.php?mact=...d=139&page=139

Pytanie brzmiało:
Dzień dobry. Proszę o poradę, gdyż nie znalazłem takiej informacji na Państwa stronach www, a teraz jestem daleko od Polski i nie mam możliwości do nikogo zadzwonić. Która z pap SBS nadaje się optymalnie do zastosowania jako izolacja pozioma na podłogę parteru niepodpiwniczonego? Na papę chciałem bezpośrednio umieścić styropian. Czy papa nie wywoła po pewnym czasie reakcji ze styropianem? Czy państwa papy można stosować do pomieszczeń zamkniętych?

Odpowiedź eksperta 3 w linku.

W linku poniżej masz zestawienie materiałów na które odporny jest styropian.

https://producencistyropianu.pl/baza...o-styropianie/

Bitum jest jedną z nich.
Świadczą o tym nawet kleje bitumiczne do styropianu :

http://www.izolbet.pl/product,23,52,...izolbet_s.html

----------


## tomraider

> *Kol @ tomraider 1*  : może wreszcie uzupełnij swoją wiedzę i jej bazę danych ( Wikipedia) na temat oddziaływania papy na styropian i nie pleć głupot.


Witam.
Oprócz wypowiedzi eksperta ,opłacanego przez producenta, wszystkie linki które sam podałeś i dane w nich zawarte potwierdzają że węglowodory zawarte w papie podczas długiego okresu czasu(paru, parunastu lat)  rozpuszczają będący w kontakcie z nimi styropian. To nie moja wina że nie umiesz czy Ci się nie chce czytać ze zrozumieniem.Przeczytaj badanie emisyjności papy na którą  się powołujesz , zrozum metodykę badań i zinterpretuj wyniki.
Wniosek jest prosty, życzę powodzenia w docieraniu do prawdy.Tobie podobnie jak jacentemuu już więcej nie odpiszę bo nie pasuje mi Twój ton wypowiedzi.
Tomraider

----------


## jacentyy

^^
No to pokaż jakieś badanie, które udowadnia np ze w kontakcie z bitumami na bazie asfaltów bez rozpuszczalników, zawarty w tychże asfaltach konkretny weglowodór rozpuszcza styropian.

----------

